
Genetics may explain up to 25% of same-sex behavior, giant analysis reveals - drocer88
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/08/genetics-may-explain-25-same-sex-behavior-giant-analysis-reveals
======
drocer88
Actual paper here :
[https://science.sciencemag.org/content/365/6456/eaat7693](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/365/6456/eaat7693)

Large-scale GWAS reveals insights into the genetic architecture of same-sex
sexual behavior.

RESULTS In the discovery samples (UK Biobank and 23andMe), five autosomal loci
were significantly associated with same-sex sexual behavior. Follow-up of
these loci suggested links to biological pathways that involve sex hormone
regulation and olfaction. Three of the loci were significant in a meta-
analysis of smaller, independent replication samples. Although only a few loci
passed the stringent statistical corrections for genome-wide multiple testing
and were replicated in other samples, our analyses show that many loci
underlie same-sex sexual behavior in both sexes. In aggregate, all tested
genetic variants accounted for 8 to 25% of variation in male and female same-
sex sexual behavior, and the genetic influences were positively but
imperfectly correlated between the sexes [genetic correlation coefficient
(rg)= 0.63; 95% confidence intervals, 0.48 to 0.78].osteoblast

SUPPLEMENTAL DATA HERE:
[https://science.sciencemag.org/content/suppl/2019/08/28/365....](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/suppl/2019/08/28/365.6456.eaat7693.DC1)]

TOP 20 genes from supplement are: ELAVL4 LRCH1 OR5A1 OR4D6 CD276 ADK CTNNB1
TCF4 OR5AN1 LRRTM4 PRKD1 OR2B2 HIST1H2BN TMEM258 OSBP2

Osteoblast differentiation ,myogenesis ,Wnt/B-catenin Signaling and olfactory
signaling appear to be important pathways affected.

4 of the genes are on chr11q12 .

